# Best Mouthguard Available?



## dancingalone (Jul 31, 2009)

Just curious what you all recommend.  My students usually buy that Shock Doctor one for about 10 bucks, but if there is a better one, even if it's used by hockey players or boxers, I'm willing to take a look at it.  Thanks.


----------



## Laurentkd (Jul 31, 2009)

My dentist made me a mouth guard about 10 years ago and it is awesome.  Fits my mouth exactly and I can easily breath and even talk with it in.  But it was definetly more than $10. I would recommend talking to your dentist.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2009)

Shock doctors without a question


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 31, 2009)

The best ones are custom made by your dentist. Mine recently dropped his price from $150 to $75 because too many of his patients were buying really cheap & bad mouth pieces. 

I'd highly recommend spending the extra money for one made by your dentist.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Jul 31, 2009)

Dentist.  Be prepared though, he'll ask some strange questions...  What colour?!  Red, hides the blood! :xtrmshock


----------



## Marginal (Jul 31, 2009)

If you say you grind your teeth while you sleep, you can get dental insurance to pick up the cost of a custom mouthpiece.


----------



## dancingalone (Jul 31, 2009)

That's funny, Marginal.  My dentist actually recommended I have a guard made for that exact reason.  I had no idea it also doubled as sports protection gear, though.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jul 31, 2009)

I have a mouthguard called the Wipps Jaw-Joint Protector, which I've used for several years. I read up on it when I bought it, and the thinking is that upper and lower protection combined with a thicker cushion between the u/l back teeth protects the jaw and reduces chances of concussion. I think the company that makes the product had changed hands. Found a link below...







http://www.martialartiststore.com/Details.cfm?ProdID=545&category=48

Looks like they've improved upon it somewhat. Mine doesn't have an opening to breathe through, (so it sounds like I'm growling when I _kiai_.)


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 1, 2009)

dancingalone said:


> That's funny, Marginal.  My dentist actually recommended I have a guard made for that exact reason.  I had no idea it also doubled as sports protection gear, though.


It won't, unless your dentist sets it up to do it that way.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Aug 1, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> it sounds like I'm growling when I _kiai_.)



Way to psych out your opponent!


----------



## TKD_Father (Aug 1, 2009)

My son was using one of the $9.00 breathable mouth guards, the "top and bottom" types with the breathing holes.

We cut the bottom edges off so the bottom part was right at the "vents". He loved the fit and it worked great.

Then we tried a couple of the Gel Shockdoctors. He had trouble getting a comfortable fit.

Now we have an Under Armor Half that seems to be fit well and offer unrestricted breathing.


----------



## K31 (Aug 1, 2009)

Marginal said:


> If you say you grind your teeth while you sleep, you can get dental insurance to pick up the cost of a custom mouthpiece.



 I would be very care about asking a dentist for an appliance meant for grinding your teeth to use as a mouth guard. My dentist made a an appliance for me because of teeth grinding (I use it at work) and it is made of a hard plastic. He told me that it needs to be this way be because the idea is for your teeth to slide. I would definitely not use it as a mouth guard under any circumstances.


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 1, 2009)

I got a Playsafe Heavy Pro molded for me by my dentist, and I love it. MUCH better than a boil'n'bite.

I've never had problems breathing with a regular mouth guard, so I didn't need to get a "breathable" one.

ETA- save your plaster mouth cast in case you need to get a new one made down the road.


----------



## mango.man (Aug 1, 2009)

Many competitions only allow white or clear so that you cannot "hide the blood" as another poster suggested.

Just something to keep in mind while shopping around.


----------



## Marginal (Aug 1, 2009)

K31 said:


> I would be very care about asking a dentist for an appliance meant for grinding your teeth to use as a mouth guard. My dentist made a an appliance for me because of teeth grinding (I use it at work) and it is made of a hard plastic. He told me that it needs to be this way be because the idea is for your teeth to slide. I would definitely not use it as a mouth guard under any circumstances.


Of course, you'd want to explain what you're after to the dentist. A dentist suggested the insurance thing at a referee seminar I was attending though, so they can probably make allowances for the right kind of mouthpiece to a degree.


----------



## ATC (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes a dentist can make mouth guards for sports for you. There is a dentist at our dojang and she makes mouth guards for her son and my kids as well.

The thing is that because my daughter has braces she needs to get a new mouth guard made every 2 weeks. The mouth guard that the dentist makes is form fitting and clicks and locks to your mouth. Well her mouth changes almost daily so after even 5 days the mouth guard does not fit correctly anymore. We go back every 2 weeks. She wears the one that the dentist makes for the first week, and then she wears one of those cheap $1.50 cheap ones that you boil and bite down on.

Good thing this dentist is our friend and we don't have to pay. We also get new mouth guards made before each tournament.


----------



## icedog11 (Aug 5, 2009)

there is an alternative to going to the dentist and paying big  dollars. http://www.customguards.com  
gladiator mouthguards have been providing consumer direct custom mouthguards for the last 12 years. these are heat and pressure laminated custom mouthguards that are considered to be the most protective mouthguards you can buy.There are other companies that provide the same service, but will cost you more than double what gladiator charges. For the quality and price this product can not be beat.


----------

